# Best USA Made Khaki Pants right now



## John M (Jan 11, 2017)

I am a big proponent of USA made clothing so I want to know what are the best khakis available made in the United States? I have a few pairs of Bills that I have been getting off eBay and I want to try Jack Donnelly as well. I also just bought a pair from a company called All American Khakis.

Any recommendations? Thanks in advance.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Try Grown & Sewn.
https://www.grownandsewn.com

Not sure if it appeals to your particular aesthetic, but it is an option.


----------



## swils8610 (Mar 12, 2016)

I'm a Bills fan myself. O'Cononells house brand are USA made and wear well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## John M (Jan 11, 2017)

swils8610 said:


> I'm a Bills fan myself. O'Cononells house brand are USA made and wear well.


With O'Connells, what is the difference between R, S, and L? Thanks.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Epaulet Rivets are terrific...made in Brooklyn by Hertling. Epaulet is knocking it out of the park in a number of categories these days.


----------



## swils8610 (Mar 12, 2016)

The rise. Short, regular or long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

swils8610 said:


> The rise. Short, regular or long.


And if you call O'Connell's and talk to Ethan, he'll measure the rise on any pair of trousers you are interested in and tell you, to the quarter inch, what it is.

That's what I did before I bought my first pair of trousers from O'Connell's:

"Ethan, what's the rise on the cotton khaki twills, size 31R?"

"Just a moment...11 and one-half inches."

"I'll take 'em."


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Ive had good luck with Bills and also with Orvis.


----------



## HeartMD (Feb 6, 2015)

Does anyone know if Jack Donnelly is still making khakis? Their website has shown they are restocking since early 2016, and no activity on their social media since April 2016.

I've not tried Berle (https://berle.com/) but I think they are manufactured in the US.


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

HeartMD said:


> Does anyone know if Jack Donnelly is still making khakis? Their website has shown they are restocking since early 2016, and no activity on their social media since April 2016.


Good question. I've also noticed that Jack Donnelly has been maintaining radio silence for more than a few months. Out of curiosity, I just called the customer service phone number on the JD website. I got a recording telling me I had reached Douglas Window and Door Company. (I know companies merge or get acquired, but that's ridiculous!)


----------



## John M (Jan 11, 2017)

Charles Dana said:


> And if you call O'Connell's and talk to Ethan, he'll measure the rise on any pair of trousers you are interested in and tell you, to the quarter inch, what it is.
> 
> That's what I did before I bought my first pair of trousers from O'Connell's:
> 
> ...


I usually wear a 36 waist with Bill's so I am thinking that would work with O'Connells and a regular rise should do me just fine.


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

John M said:


> I usually wear a 36 waist with Bill's so I am thinking that would work with O'Connells and a regular rise should do me just fine.


Bills khakis are are not vanity sized, and neither are the ones from O'Connell's. Thus, you are correct in going with a 36 from either company.


----------



## LookinSharp24 (Jun 3, 2013)

To all those recommending Bill's, correct me if I'm wrong but weren't they bought out and as such now make most of their clothing overseas in the cheapest manner possible?

For instance I see an ocean of their shirts at my local Marshalls and they're now all labeled "Made in Pakistan".

NO. THANKS.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Sad news for sure. It does appear the worst case scenario has come to pass...yes, no?


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

smmrfld said:


> Epaulet Rivets are terrific...made in Brooklyn by Hertling. Epaulet is knocking it out of the park in a number of categories these days.


I'm another big fan of the Epaulet Rivet Chinos. For something a bit dressier, I like the O'Connell's with the longer rise. I believe theirs are made by Hertling as well (they seem to be roughly the same as the Hertling branded khakis that J. Press occasionally carries but at a better price.

My absolute favorite are the RRL Officer Chino, however they don't seem to have as many Made in the USA options for them as they used to but you can still find them on eBay from time to time.


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

LookinSharp24 said:


> To all those recommending Bill's, correct me if I'm wrong but weren't they bought out and as such now make most of their clothing overseas in the cheapest manner possible?
> 
> For instance I see an ocean of their shirts at my local Marshalls and they're now all labeled "Made in Pakistan".
> 
> NO. THANKS.


 According to the Bills Khakis website, their products are still made in the USA.

The foreign-made stuff at Marshall's seems to be the residue of an isolated and ill-fated experiment at the previous incarnation of Bills Khakis to offer a lower-cost line.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Sad news for sure. It does appear the worst case scenario has come to pass...yes, no?


I've heard they're back to being made here in the US.


----------



## Elmer Zilch (Dec 13, 2008)

I was going to suggest Taylor Stitch, a brand that doesn't get much love in these parts, until I learned that, while some of their pants are still made in California (e.g. the "travel" chinos in dry-finish Millerain canvas), the mainline chinos are now produced in Spain. Still, I recommend them, with the usual caveat that the rise is not what it should be. 9.5 oz. twill. Slim and "Democratic" fits. Navy, ash, khaki, British khaki, olive, and stone, with sizes starting at 28.

https://www.taylorstitch.com/collections/mens-bottoms

If the current Bill's offerings are any indication, the restructuring (or whatever it was) may actually have worked. Less WTF inventory, and the pants are still made in USA (and they still don't fit me), as are the Shetland sweaters (which I've come around to liking). Don't know about the shirts. Maybe Bill's dumped a load of failed sweatshop shirts to off-price stores as a burnt offering to the gods of commerce.


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

Elmer Zilch said:


> I was going to suggest Taylor Stitch, a brand that doesn't get much love in these parts, until I learned that, while some of their pants are still made in California (e.g. the "travel" chinos in dry-finish Millerain canvas), the mainline chinos are now produced in Spain. Still, I recommend them, with the usual caveat that the rise is not what it should be. 9.5 oz. twill. Slim and "Democratic" fits. Navy, ash, khaki, British khaki, olive, and stone, with sizes starting at 28.
> 
> https://www.taylorstitch.com/collections/mens-bottoms
> 
> If the current Bill's offerings are any indication, the restructuring (or whatever it was) may actually have worked. Less WTF inventory, and the pants are still made in USA (and they still don't fit me), as are the Shetland sweaters (which I've come around to liking). Don't know about the shirts. Maybe Bill's dumped a load of failed sweatshop shirts to off-price stores as a burnt offering to the gods of commerce.


Have you worn Taylor Stitch trousers? I bought one pair in democratic fit and the fit was terrible. Weird bagginess in the crotch, weird taper below the knees. Sent straight back.

OP could try Gustin, though even their straight fit is a bit slimmer than a Bills M3 for example. And you have to wait a couple months for them to be produced. Well made though.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dorchester (May 9, 2015)

I've learned of a couple I'd like to try in this thread, but I have worn Berle's Charleston Khakis for years. Those are go-to khakis.
Has anyone tried Poston Price? I have one pair, but they're dressier than my everyday khakis. Fairly slim, as well, although I don't know if tan is characteristic of the entire line. They are very well made, though.


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

Peter Manning chinos are made in the USA and are quite good.


----------



## John M (Jan 11, 2017)

Buffalo said:


> Peter Manning chinos are made in the USA and are quite good.


Wow! Those are right up my alley. Thanks. Will try a pair of those too. I was looking in the market under $100.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

FLMike said:


> I've heard they're back to being made here in the US.


I do hope so...at least for their Anniversary/Cramerton twills! Thanks for the encouraging news.


----------



## kopo (May 24, 2016)

Peter Manning Chinos have max inseam of 30"?!?!?! Seems odd

Inseams 26"-30"
https://www.petermanningnyc.com/products/classic-fit-chinos-khaki


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

kopo said:


> Peter Manning Chinos have max inseam of 30"?!?!?! Seems odd
> 
> Inseams 26"-30"
> https://www.petermanningnyc.com/products/classic-fit-chinos-khaki


According to its website, Peter Manning specializes in clothes for short men.


----------



## John M (Jan 11, 2017)

All American Khakis seem to be my best bet. I forget even how I found out about them but I just got a pair of their Cramerton Twill Pants and I love them. They were $89.90 with shipping. I will be trying many other styles of theirs. You have to call them to order or find a retailer in your area that sells them.

https://www.allamericankhakis.com/pants.php


----------



## Slim Jim (Jun 21, 2015)

Still Bills.
For fit, quality and quantity you can't beat them.


----------



## coachp (Dec 5, 2008)

Any recommendations for online retailers for All American Khakis?


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

coachp said:


> Any recommendations for online retailers for All American Khakis?


You can order directly from All American Khakis by calling them at (706) 595-8885. Call during standard business hours (in Georgia).

In a few weeks (I don't know precisely when), All American Khakis will go live with a website through which you can place orders. You'll continue to have the option of ordering by phone.


----------



## John M (Jan 11, 2017)

Hope it is okay to bump this thread as opposed to creating a new one. I have bought a few pairs of All American Khakis. My favorites are probably the Stretch Chino Twill and Thomson Twill. I am also awaiting a pair of O'Connell's plain front cotton twill trousers and a pair of Jack Donnelly original fit also. I tried a pair from Peter Manning NYC although I will be returning them. Admittedly, their clothes are for short guys and I am 5'9" so I guess that isn't too short.

As for Bills Khakis, my issue is that while they are made in the USA, it is of imported fabric or perhaps that is only some of their items?


----------



## Slim Jim (Jun 21, 2015)

John M said:


> Hope it is okay to bump this thread as opposed to creating a new one. I have bought a few pairs of All American Khakis. My favorites are probably the Stretch Chino Twill and Thomson Twill. I am also awaiting a pair of O'Connell's plain front cotton twill trousers and a pair of Jack Donnelly original fit also. I tried a pair from Peter Manning NYC although I will be returning them. Admittedly, their clothes are for short guys and I am 5'9" so I guess that isn't too short.
> 
> As for Bills Khakis, my issue is that while they are made in the USA, it is of imported fabric or perhaps that is only some of their items?


Bump it!
I love Khaki talk.
Let me add Franks Pants to the mix. Give them a try, the poplin is outstanding.


----------



## icky thump (Feb 2, 2008)

Slim Jim said:


> Still Bills.
> For fit, quality and quantity you can't beat them.


FWIW, I have never had a pair that fit me. When I was fat, now that I am thin, they just don't work for me.


----------



## Slim Jim (Jun 21, 2015)

icky thump said:


> FWIW, I have never had a pair that fit me. When I was fat, now that I am thin, they just don't work for me.


No? They have 4 different cuts now and you can't find one?
Where is the "fit" problem?


----------



## icky thump (Feb 2, 2008)

Slim Jim said:


> No? They have 4 different cuts now and you can't find one?
> Where is the "fit" problem?


Legs too big, waist too tight, butt too big, rise too large.


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

I can't get a pair of Bills to fit either. I am a 38 waist and at that size the leg sixth is huge and it is huge the entire length of the leg.


----------



## Treble (Mar 7, 2017)

I bought some poplin khaki by 'Franks Pants' from O'Connell's and they were OK, quality of finish seemed average. May just be the light poplin material but the advertised size stretches with a few wears by a good inch or two, they aren't really wearable now. I also required them to be tapered but that is personal preference.


----------



## Slim Jim (Jun 21, 2015)

Treble said:


> I bought some poplin khaki by 'Franks Pants' from O'Connell's and they were OK, quality of finish seemed average. May just be the light poplin material but the advertised size stretches with a few wears by a good inch or two, they aren't really wearable now. I also required them to be tapered but that is personal preference.


I haven't noticed any stretching in mine. 
What do you mean by "quality of finish"?


----------



## jp_over (Mar 7, 2017)

Excellent thread & glad to see it bumped.


----------



## John M (Jan 11, 2017)

I will post this again. https://jackdonnelly.com/collections/dalton-pant

I do not like the Clyde Pant since it's 2% stretch but 100% cotton Dalton twill is very nice.


----------



## Tim_McD (Aug 20, 2012)

John M said:


> I will post this again. https://jackdonnelly.com/collections/dalton-pant
> 
> I do not like the Clyde Pant since it's 2% stretch but 100% cotton Dalton twill is very nice.


I have not tried the Clyde, but the Dalton Hybrid fit is excellent and eliminates all of the fit issues I had with Bill's Khakis


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2018)

jp_over said:


> Excellent thread & glad to see it bumped.


Our American Classic Khakis are made in the USA in East Rutherford, NJ. The khakis are a good option for men who like to control their fit - our sizing allows you to independently select Upper Block (seat/thigh) and Lower Block (knee to ankle) fits, and the khakis come with custom inseam options.

Our American Classic khaki fabric is from England. It's sturdier than a typical floppy khaki and stands up beautifully around the leg. The pants are made to order in our NJ factory. I'm happy to answer any questions about fit or fabrics.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

This thread inspired me to order a pair of All American khakis. They sound very similar to the vaunted Bill's khakis at less than 2/3 the price. I am eagerly awaiting my first pair. Some of my Bill's khakis are starting to wear out. This is dismaying. I only started buying them in 2013 and have a fairly large rotation.


----------



## mkrgk (Aug 16, 2010)

They appear to be more expensive than Bills'.


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

mkrgk said:


> They appear to be more expensive than Bills'.


All-American Khakis are generally around $80.00 to $90.00. Bills are about $145.00 to $155.00 and up.


----------



## paxonus (Dec 26, 2016)

Charles Dana said:


> All-American Khakis are generally around $80.00 to $90.00. Bills are about $145.00 to $155.00 and up.


I bought a pair of the All American, and I'm not very impressed. The workmanship is sloppy--lots of loose threads and a very poorly sewn waistband, which I probably should have sent back. The fit is ok, but after a couple of wears, they stretch out--a lot--and then they just look sloppy. Mine have been consigned to wearing around the house.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

^That's dismaying to hear. I'll have to see how mine hold up. I guess the old truism still holds: "You get what you pay for."


----------



## Slim Jim (Jun 21, 2015)

Way too skinny, I’ll pass.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Got my pair of All-American Khakis the other day. If there was an evidence of second-rate workmanship or discernible flaws, I was unable to descry them. I ordered them with the legs unfinished since All-American doesn't offer half-inch increments on the inseams. Until they are hemmed next week, I shan't be able to wear them. I note that they are identical to a pair of khakis I bought from Beau Ties Ltd. a few years back. These got damaged early on, and I had to relegate them to "beater" status, but they always struck me as good pants, so I'm optimistic about All-American.


----------

